# Please help! I'm an IUI newbie



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

This is my first post on the FF forum so here goes. My DH and I have been married for 6 years and ttc for 4 1/2 years. After trying everything from clearblue monitors /changing diet/stopping smoking/vitamins/'relaxing' we have had enough! My DH had a test a 3yrs ago which was ok not great but acceptable and I had a couple BT's and HSG. We thought everything looked ok so thats why we decided to carry on trying naturally. We have been given the really wishy washy diagnosis of unexplained infertility which is so frustrating!

In the last couple of weeks our marriage has been really strained and my DH said he didn't want to give up on having our own baby, as I was pushing adoption. I do not feel that IVF is something I would consider at the moment (which he is really supportive of)but the whole thing was really getting him down. 

After a bit of an internet search I came across IUI with hormone treatment. It was like someone had passed me a life line. Although I know it may not work being given a few % chance of getting pregnant is better than none! So we contacted the Consultant we used before and he said he'd refer us to the Glasgow Nuffield after completing a couple of further tests. My DH had a sperm test today and I'm booked in for a rather intimate ultrasound   on Monday to see if we are suitable candidates. We get the results then.

Well I'm all over the place I can't sleep, excited one minute then pessimistic the next. I find myself feeling quite isolated too as I don't know anyone who has been through what I have and people always say the wrong things. I thought joining FF would give me the chance to meet people in the same situation as me. Any advice would be very appreciated!

JBre xxxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi & welcome to the IUI board 

I know exactly what you mean about IUI being a lifeline, I was worried/scared about IVF (& we couldn't really afford it) & IUI wasn't offered in my home area PCT. When we moved to Portsmouth I hadn't even heard of IUI but it was offered to us but the waiting list was too long. I was extremly lucky for it to work for me at 39 but it can & does work for lots of ladies too.

As for advice it will really depend on what your results say, plus any tests your DH may have. Each clinic has different protocols & drugs they prefer to use but chances are there will be other ladies who will be doing the same as you, maybe even at the same time & at the same hospital. If you post on the IUI thread you'll find lots of lovely ladies on there.

Good luck for your tests


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi JBre, welcome to FF and the rollercoaster ride that is IUI!

I totally understand how you feel about IUI being a life line - DH and I had many 'words' about IVF.  When we were offered IUI, it seemed to be a very good compromise, altho still a very emotional one.

Like prof Waffle said, advice is a bit difficult as clinics use different drugs/protocols depending upon results.  But what I can say is positive thinking is a must, a good multi-vitamin too.  Also, I was advised fresh pressed pineapple juice, brazil nuts and lots of milk once your tx gets under way all helps with good linings, eggs etc.

Come join us ladies on the TTC thread.  They're a great group and offer support, hugs and a listening ear if you ever need a good rant  

Good luck with your journey



Lyns x x


----------



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for replying. It's nice to chat with people who have been through IUI. I guess I've just got to wait on my test results now but I'm the most impatient person in the world!

I definitely feel DH and i have compromised trying IUI but it's quite nice to be reading off the same page instead of arguing LOL! The atmosphere at home is much better. I've started taking vitamins and will definitely take on the advice about milk, brazil nuts, and pineapple. I'm just praying our tests come back OK so that we can go ahead. I want to start NOW   

This may sound stupid but how do I find the ttc thread? I'm still finding my way around the site.

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Welcome to Fertility Friends

here is the link for the IUI ttc ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191430.210

they are a lovely group of ladies 

Em


----------



## Jbre (May 13, 2009)

Thanks that's great I'll have a look now  

JBre xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi can someone explain what one IUI cycle represents?  Eg if i am given drugs to stimulate my follicles but none are stimulated does this represent one IUI cycle?  Am i charged only for the drugs used or the cycle? What happens if the follicles stimulated are of poor quality, again does this represent a cycle?


----------

